# Switching Directv Card



## john1117

If I have a receiver that is active and I have another receiver that is not, but I want to use the inactive receiver, can I just unhook the current receiver, switch the card and be good to go?


----------



## sigma1914

No.


----------



## john1117

What would I need to do?


----------



## sigma1914

Activate the other receiver with a new card.


----------



## B Newt

Cards are married to the receiver. You can call dtv and have them activate the card to the other receiver but it wont work in your original receiver anymore.


----------



## john1117

Ok, thanks for the information.


----------



## matt

B Newt said:


> Cards are married to the receiver. You can call dtv and have them activate the card to the other receiver but it wont work in your original receiver anymore.


Good luck with that... I have been barking up that tree with every receiver I have gotten and gotten nowhere.

They can can do it, I pulled it off once, but now they say policy has changed since then and they won't ever do it.


----------



## BattleZone

matt1124 said:


> Good luck with that... I have been barking up that tree with every receiver I have gotten and gotten nowhere.
> 
> They can can do it, I pulled it off once, but now they say policy has changed since then and they won't ever do it.


It has *always* been against policy to do that. You might *occasionally* get a CSR on the Access Card team who doesn't follow the rules (they all know better, so that's no excuse), but under normal circumstances there has to be a very, very good reason (like, a CSR screwed up) in order to get supervisor approval for such a switchover.

The policy has always been that a new card is required.


----------



## ThomasM

matt1124 said:


> Good luck with that... I have been barking up that tree with every receiver I have gotten and gotten nowhere.
> 
> They can can do it, I pulled it off once, but now they say policy has changed since then and they won't ever do it.


Not exactly.

If the card(s) and the receiver(s) were all originally activated on your account, the access card dept. can "move" the cards around for you.

But if you purchase a used receiver you will have to get a new access card for it ($20 S & H fee applies).


----------



## matt

BattleZone said:


> under normal circumstances there has to be a very, very good reason (like, a CSR screwed up) in order to get supervisor approval for such a switchover


That particular case was when I called about a RID before I bought a used receiver and they told me it was owned and good to go, then it got here and turned out it was leased. They swapped it over and I asked them if I could re-use a card from the receiver I was getting rid of so I could have the whole mess done and not have to call and explain my story again. They did, but like Thomas posted, I haven't been able to move them from an existing receiver to a used receiver I have bought. They have managed to screw up my order and I have gotten some free ones though!


----------



## bubbagscotch

matt1124 said:


> Good luck with that... I have been barking up that tree with every receiver I have gotten and gotten nowhere.
> 
> They can can do it, I pulled it off once, but now they say policy has changed since then and they won't ever do it.


Yea I pulled it off in June also. Had an inactive receiver with a card. I asked the CSR if I could use an inactive card to activate the HD receiver, asked me what card was it. It was one of the newer cards and she got my HD receiver activated. Saved me $20.


----------

